
Humble Book Bundle: Make: Electronics 2018 - DrNuke
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/make-electronics-2018
======
DrNuke
At $20, this whole bundle is fantastic value for anyone also willing a
practical intro to mechatronics and IoT.

